# Teaser pics of raw Strother bow



## crooked stick (Jul 1, 2006)

Send them to me and I'll see if I can help you out!:tongue:


----------



## Panzer 4 (May 22, 2009)

EXCELLENT!

Continue the suspense!

My plan is to higher out as a therapist to some of the guys as a means to pay for my bow. Business should be booming soon.


----------



## Panzer 4 (May 22, 2009)

If anyone needs to talk through your archery issues, send me a PM to schedule an appointment.


----------



## sb220 (Jul 20, 2009)

you could try loading them onto a site such as photobucket and link em


----------



## Panzer 4 (May 22, 2009)

Kevin... Step away from the scanner! I am going to be rich!


----------



## mchildress (Jan 27, 2008)

Kevin just send me the BOW and I'll try to get a pic up.:wink:


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

email `em to me Kevin and I will post them wherever you want them.

[email protected]


----------



## haole boy (Jul 10, 2005)

Do something!


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

It is what it is a *teaser* LOL .Hard to believe that someone who is designing bows (I bet with the help of CAD programms) isn´t be able to post a pic:wink:


----------



## sb220 (Jul 20, 2009)

somebody must be suing somebody


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Strother Teaser Pic*

That's a tease all right- Why do it?


----------



## 188 Inches (Oct 9, 2007)

Kevin Kevin Kevin.

I bet you have a younger brother and you used to beat him up all the time too! LOL

Yes that sure was a "teaser"!

Now post a real picture!!!!


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

just resize them with MS photo resizer powertoy


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

lain:


----------



## JustRace (Oct 18, 2006)

Thank god you design bows and your not an I.T. person.


----------



## EricO (Nov 24, 2004)

I have an in with an ISP, I can give you a place to post them if you don't trust emailing them to folks.....


----------



## BlindBuck (Feb 7, 2009)

Here you guys go hot off the presses!!


----------



## BlindBuck (Feb 7, 2009)

*more*

More for ya


----------



## BlindBuck (Feb 7, 2009)

*1 more*

1 more


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

looks good. suprised he went to splits.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2009)

That thing looks amazing. I cant wait to shoot one.


----------



## BlindBuck (Feb 7, 2009)

Apott05 said:


> That thing looks amazing. I cant wait to shoot one.


You and me both!!:darkbeer:


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*new bow*

not bashing, but looks like a hca fourrunner riser in a way, with newer version ds hatchet cams, i bet that it is fast though.


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Bout dang time, a real 2 cam bow. I will have one of these. I glad somebody took todays technology and applied it to a true 2 cam system that I shot for years.

Great job, Kevin


----------



## svbbubba (May 12, 2004)

Kevin........:shade:............you are the Man.......


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

That is not a true dual cam!!!!!


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> That is not a true dual cam!!!!!


Explain.........:shade: I didn't says dual, I said 2 cam


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

Sure looks to me like a daul cam system, please explain I'm


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

Thank you for the 2 cams and the split buss,,


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Elkman there is the limb you have called the Secret Service about!!!!!

By the way there is no S at the end of my name, it's Strother.


----------



## jjbuilder (Nov 26, 2008)

Don't get him started Kevin....lol. I am sure he will have plenty to say.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Elkman there is the limb you have called the Secret Service about!!!!!
> 
> By the way there is no S at the end of my name, it's Strother.


but you didn't tell him exactly what they're made of!:zip:Seriously though, bow looks nice Kevin. Good luck with the new line.


----------



## Flip Flop (Jan 1, 2005)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> That is not a true dual cam!!!!!


What are we looking at then...:secret:


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Flip Flop said:


> What are we looking at then...:secret:


Looks to me like a cam&.5. 
If so, good choice. 
The wider split limbs also make sense (minimizing cam lean and limb twist).

Would love to see the knuckledragger bow. 

Best of luck
DB


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Strother*

What's the mass weight of that badboy and will the 37" one look like it? And if I am seeing the pic right the bottom cam is not split yoked making it a hybrid of some kind.


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Since the bow is still uncoated, I would love to see the bow coming in pitch black on riser and limbs while limb pockets and cams will be anodized in bronze like on the Envy. Birdseye maple side plates.

Make 37" A-A bow with 32"DL and 90# for me and I will get you the cc datas instantly.:teeth:

DB


----------



## Shafted (Mar 17, 2008)

*You got it!*



jamesbowman said:


> What's the mass weight of that badboy and will the 37" one look like it? And if I am seeing the pic right the bottom cam is not split yoked making it a hybrid of some kind.


You nailed it! Hybrid!


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

*floting yoke.*



lzeplin said:


> Thank you for the 2 cams and the split buss,,


Floting yoke, and Crakers strings!:teeth:

I can't believe we have pics of a bow at full draw and no arrow on the string? Golden rule, don't care who you are?:shade:

Sure these will be awesome!


----------



## tman704 (May 9, 2003)

Somebody help an idiot out, what's the difference between a hybrid cam, a dual cam, cam & .5, binary etc.... I'm serious, is there anywhere that ZI could read up on this, I'm intrigued. 

Kevin, great looking bow BTW. It's got great look to it.
Tony


----------



## traditional1970 (Jan 5, 2009)

I dont care what the wife says, I'm gonna have one.


----------



## daleg (Jan 1, 2008)

Kevin,are the cams draw length specific and are solid limbs going to be offered?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

cam .5 that would explain the licensing through Rex.

Nice bows I like the looks of them..


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Longer A-A will go to 32" yet will be smoking fast.

Cams are modular in half inch increments.

Mass weight is 3.9-4.3 depending upon the model and the draw weight ordered.

My own version of a "cam and a half".

The Vanquish may win a Quietest bow competition????


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Longer A-A will go to 32" yet will be smoking fast.
> 
> Cams are modular in half inch increments.
> 
> ...


That's what I wanted to hear!:thumbs_up

DB


----------



## cmcmahan (Jul 3, 2008)

Can't wait to try one of these out.


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Longer A-A will go to 32" yet will be smoking fast.
> 
> Cams are modular in half inch increments.
> 
> ...


I trying to get a better look at the bottom cam, the cable does not attach to the axles?


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Elkman there is the limb you have called the Secret Service about!!!!!
> 
> By the way there is no S at the end of my name, it's Strother.


Strother. i love the pronunciation of this name. When i researched it in my Genealogy relation line. 

Nice bow .What is the brace height.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

I like the draw stop hitting the limb...that will make a real nice hybrid system..if thats what your calling it..
what type of stop is on the bottom cam..does the cable hit a stop on a mod or the cam?


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Breathn said:


> I like the draw stop hitting the limb...that will make a real nice hybrid system..if thats what your calling it..
> what type of stop is on the bottom cam..does the cable hit a stop on a mod or the cam?


From the pic, both stops are hitting the limbs arnt they?


----------



## Hornhunter! (Feb 8, 2004)

mdewitt71 said:


> From the pic, both stops are hitting the limbs arnt they?



Yes they both hit the limbs.


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

Hornhunter! said:


> Yes they both hit the limbs.


I'm not real familiar with the cam .5. If you forget the draw stops or forget to move them into the right place when you change mods, will they lock up? Is there anything built in to stop them from locking up?


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

mdewitt71 said:


> From the pic, both stops are hitting the limbs arnt they?


ok,I see now..didnt see that at first...
nice...that should be solid


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

vhunter said:


> I'm not real familiar with the cam .5. If you forget the draw stops or forget to move them into the right place when you change mods, will they lock up? Is there anything built in to stop them from locking up?


I have never heard of a cam.5 locking up. I have shot Hoyts with cam.5`s for long periods of time with the draw stop out before.

Not saying it is impossible to get a lockup, but I have never heard of it before........


----------



## Hornhunter! (Feb 8, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Holy reflex, batman!:mg:


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

ShootingABN! said:


> I can't believe we have pics of a bow at full draw and no arrow on the string? Golden rule, don't care who you are?


It is only dangerous if you are using a release--do you notice you can't see the release hand in the picture? I will bet you he is holding the string with his fingers which is perfectly fine IMO.


----------



## WEATHERBY460 (Dec 24, 2002)

Hows the nock travel?


----------



## rsdieringer (Sep 27, 2007)

I have been following the Strother Archery release because of the history of solutions for short draw archers with Elite and the Cuda Cams. 

Kevin,

What is in store for the short draw folks? I was waiting on the release of your bows before I went out and bought an Elite.


----------



## Paul Cataldo (Jul 31, 2004)

Tag


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

These bows will be available in shorter draw lengths by Dec.

23-27" draw lengths.


----------



## rsdieringer (Sep 27, 2007)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> These bows will be available in shorter draw lengths by Dec.
> 
> 23-27" draw lengths.


Will they have the speed capability similar to that of the GT500 with Cuda Cams?


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

What about the longer draw folks? I need 32". Thanks. I love my Elite XLR.


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

rsdieringer said:


> Will they have the speed capability similar to that of the GT500 with Cuda Cams?


They will be faster.

The longer A-A will be available in late Nov or early Jan.


----------



## 'Ike' (Jan 10, 2003)

*34" ata*

That's all I need with a 7" BH and I'll have a 'split-limb' Allegiance...:madgrin:


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

looking good so far!


----------



## bullfisher (Apr 22, 2009)

Jeff K in IL said:


> Holy reflex, batman!:mg:


Totally!... Hope theres enough BH to tame that baby.


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice bows


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

reminds me of the "ENVY" cams in shape & all... and that one was very fast... JMO

the bow looks awesome Kevin...


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

tiner64 said:


> looks very similiar to the "ENVY" cam in shape & all... JMO
> 
> bow looks awesome Kevin...


Yep!
I just had two Envys for tuning work in my workshop and thought the same.

If the limbs are in the same quality class as the Barnsdales, these bows will be awesome.

Judging by the pictures the limb deflection looks way smoother and more "healthy" to me than the deflection on the new Hoyts. Great job Kevin!

DB


----------



## Paul Cataldo (Jul 31, 2004)

Speaking of the split Strother limbs, what is the width of them? 3/4"?


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Longer A-A will go to 32" yet will be smoking fast.
> 
> Cams are modular in half inch increments.
> 
> ...


Awesome. Predator Camo riser with black carbon limbs; that's what I want. Can I order one from Crackers and get him to make up some custom strings??!


----------

